# USMC K-9 Tribute



## Trip_Wire (May 2, 2009)

Attached picture: This is an oldy but goody!


----------



## 7point62 (May 2, 2009)

It sure is, TW. We loved our dogs & handlers. Mi hermano y amigo Eddie Caiado and "Chipper," the booby trap dog. I still talk to Eddie on the phone. Chipper has passed, RIP.


----------



## formerBrat (May 2, 2009)

Good post, makes me miss the MWD adoption post....


----------



## arizonaguide (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, TripWire.


----------



## 7point62 (May 6, 2009)

edit


----------

